# snoway 24 series



## dana60f250 (Nov 4, 2009)

My 24 series with dp doesnt want to stay in the air. Hours after i park it tends to drop. No fluid on the ground tho. Where should i start to look to fix the problem?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Probably the lift ram. raise it then remove the DP hose. If fluid comes out under pressure thats the issue. Does it cycle the DP constantly when it is on?


----------



## dana60f250 (Nov 4, 2009)

*Cycle Dp?*

I dont know what you mean by cycle the DP. My dp doesnt work. When I turn the dp on it makes the plow go up so I dont use it. All other directions work. The plow just slowly falls when left up in the air. Not noticable until hours pass.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Well it could be a cylinder or a bad valve. Try draining and flushing the unit see it that helps. DP problem is probably a bad DP valve.


----------



## dana60f250 (Nov 4, 2009)

If i buy the dp valve can i buy just the valve? or do i need the whole valve and coil assembly. I been wanting to fix the dp but since the rest of the motions worked i figured i didnt need it. I also tried looking up the part number on the left, right and the other valve in front of the pump but only found a part number for the whole valve and coil assembly.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

dana60f250;1347682 said:


> If i buy the dp valve can i buy just the valve? or do i need the whole valve and coil assembly. I been wanting to fix the dp but since the rest of the motions worked i figured i didnt need it. I also tried looking up the part number on the left, right and the other valve in front of the pump but only found a part number for the whole valve and coil assembly.


I'll check but I think they only sell them as a set.


----------



## dana60f250 (Nov 4, 2009)

ouch expensive!!!


----------



## dana60f250 (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok I took the dp valve out. On my meyer plow you can see the ball inside the valve and if you magnetize it the ball moved upward. This dp valve doesnt do any of that. I shake it and I can not hear anything inside. Is there a way to test the valve at all when it out of the pump?. How would I go about draining and flushing the pump?


----------



## dana60f250 (Nov 4, 2009)

Bump. Anyone have any input plz. Is there anyway what was in the valve can fall into the dp block or resivour?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

OK the valve in the Meyer does not have a ball. The ball you are referring to in the Meyer P.A. block is part of a check valve not the B valve. No such valve exists in your Snoway. Snowplows use cartridge valves, they are self contained units. They do not make noise when you shake them, if one does dispose of it. Did you check to see if you were getting 12 volts to the coil and if it was magnetizing? IF the coil is working you can use it to check the valve.


----------



## dana60f250 (Nov 4, 2009)

Yes i get magnetism to the coil. I took the valve out and used a big magnet and the valve does not move, make a sound, nothing at all. That ball in the meyer was in the block under the valve. You were correct. I saw a video on spool valves on youtube. I understand what you mean. My valve is stuck, why does it get stuck.


----------



## dana60f250 (Nov 4, 2009)

Does a spring push the valve insides back into place after the magnet turns off.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

If it is stuck replace it you cannot repair them.


----------



## dana60f250 (Nov 4, 2009)

I ordered the DP valve. I was looking at the schematics for the 24d series plows. It shows on page 5 its shows part # 96001575 as the angle valve/ selenoid. On the same page, number 3 looks totally different from the valve pictured in figure 14. Figured 3 looks like the bottom of the valve and part # 96001575 looks like the top of the valve. Do these pieces come together when ordering part #96001575. This link shows only the top of the valve http://www.plowpartsdirect.com/snoway-parts/snoway-pump-parts/snoway-angle-valve.html


----------



## dana60f250 (Nov 4, 2009)

I just installed the DP valve and it goes down when the switch is pressed and the rocker switch is in the down position. It hits the ground and then the selenoid keeps clicking. Is this normal?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Clean the down pressure relief and pull the pressure switch and clean it. Your DP PR could be tired. First question; is it passing fluid though the lift ram. The easy way to find out; Raise the plow, does it hold or creep slowy down? 

Let me know and we'll move on


----------



## dana60f250 (Nov 4, 2009)

*down pressure*

A couple weeks ago i was at work and had the plow up in the air. It dropped a bit over a couple hours time. It hasnt done it since then. You couldnt see it drop. It took alot of time for it to drop about 6 inches.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

do you own a hydraulic pressure gage?


----------



## dana60f250 (Nov 4, 2009)

no i dont, i guess i should add this to my list of tool needs


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Find the DP pressure releif. remove the cap and turn the adjuster (it's a allen set) in one quarter turn, does it still cycle under down pressure? how often?


----------



## dana60f250 (Nov 4, 2009)

I turned took the cap off and turned it clock wise a quarter and then a full turn. Still cycles. I then turned it counter clockwise back to orininal position and then one more turn counter clockwise. When i flip the dp switch the blade goes down and the pump keeps running but it doesnt lift the truck up at all. Im assuming theres not much pressure being delivered.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I'm guessing there is a ring in the cylinder bore from sitting. Set the PR back where it was an put a couple pieces of four by four under the blade and see if it repeats.


----------



## dana60f250 (Nov 4, 2009)

I set a cinder block under the plow. Flipped the dp switch and it went down and hit the block and lifted up on the truck. The pump continues to run tho. Is the pump suppose to continue to run as you plow with dp on? Also my truck is lifted and Im thinking that maybe the plow is down all the further it can go. So this might be why it doesnt lift the truck up when it hits the ground.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Yes the lifted truck is an issue you are probably at full travel. No the pump should not run all the time. I would guess you have a bad pressure switch though A little more testing would be wise before buy a new one.


----------

